# Canadians - where are you?



## Disney Addicted

I'm curious if there are any DISers out my way.  While I have a couple of friends planning trips to Disney and have asked for my help - I do not know anyone out this way who really loves Disney.  Always nice to know you are not alone.  

I'm in Bowmanville, Ontario.  East of Toronto and Oshawa.  Anyone else?


----------



## DutchsMommy

We're near you!  Ashburn is the closest village - south of Uxbridge, north of Ajax...just off Lakeridge, neighbour to Dagmar Ski Hill and Hy-Hope Farms.  

You do find that you become the de-facto Disney expert among friends and at work!  I can't tell you how many people I have given advice to...as recently as Friday when I was extolling the virtues of DCL to our Auditor who has a young son.  If I can make another family's trip Magical then I am more than willing to help.  WDW is out Laughing Place.  This year we are doing a split stay and experiencing Universal Orlando for the first time.  I find there is always something 'new' to try and having a trip in the pipeline that I can plan makes me happy.   
So, nice to see you neighbour!


----------



## TheBig2na

I am in Bowmanville as well.  I get complete strangers emailing me sometimes through friends asking for help. hahahaha I love it.  Any Disney talk is good talk.


----------



## stefanospops

While I am in Toronto my Godparents used to own Ace Submarine on Hwy 115 just north of the 401. As a kid I would spend a fair bit of time there going to Orono, Jungle Cat World, Bowmanville zoo.


----------



## Tower

DutchsMommy said:


> We're near you!  Ashburn is the closest village - south of Uxbridge, north of Ajax...just off Lakeridge, neighbour to Dagmar Ski Hill and Hy-Hope Farms.
> 
> You do find that you become the de-facto Disney expert among friends and at work!  I can't tell you how many people I have given advice to...as recently as Friday when I was extolling the virtues of DCL to our Auditor who has a young son.  If I can make another family's trip Magical then I am more than willing to help.  WDW is out Laughing Place.  This year we are doing a split stay and experiencing Universal Orlando for the first time.  I find there is always something 'new' to try and having a trip in the pipeline that I can plan makes me happy.
> So, nice to see you neighbour!


Hey! I was just there last week! I was on the tower across from the top of the chair lift and overlooking the Hy-Hope Golf Course. Had I known, I would have waved at you from the top of the tower!


----------



## roxysmum123

Hamilton here


----------



## RadioMom

I'm in London, about 2 hours from you.


----------



## corster

Downtown Ottawa, or sometimes Vaughan.


----------



## bdoyledimou

Markham checking in.


----------



## Susan2771

Etobicoke, ON!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Belleville, ON  here!


----------



## DutchsMommy

Tower said:


> Hey! I was just there last week! I was on the tower across from the top of the chair lift and overlooking the Hy-Hope Golf Course. Had I known, I would have waved at you from the top of the tower!



You mean the cell phone tower?  If yes, then you would have driven right past our driveway - thats our road the tower is on!!!  Small world!  What does that tower do anyway??  It cant be internet because we had a heck of a time getting an internet provided.  And our cell service still sucks so we;ve always wondered what the tower did!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Nice to meet everyone!   



DutchsMommy said:


> This year we are doing a split stay and experiencing Universal Orlando for the first time.  I find there is always something 'new' to try and having a trip in the pipeline that I can plan makes me happy.



Nice!  I can hardly wait until we do Universal Studios, but it looks like it will not be for a few years.  Right now we do not have definate plans.

We currently have a Sept 2012 cruise booked.  And since we will be flying to Florida, I would like to do 4-5 days at Disney before the cruise.  

But, there is all these delicious rumours about a Hawaiian cruise opening for October 2012.  I will switch in a hearbeat!  IF we end up on this cruise, then I want to fly out 4 days early and spend 3 days at Disneyland.  After all, I cannot see us ever flying to LA again so it makes sense to see Disneyland on the same trip & airfare, right?  

And if we cruise, I promised hubby I would not talk about a trip anywhere anymore for at least 3 years, maybe 5.    But then it will be at least 2 weeks to do Universal Studios, Discovery Cove, SeaWorld, Aquatica.    Depending how long we (the kids & I) have to wait, that might extend into 3 weeks.  



TheBig2na said:


> I am in Bowmanville as well.  I get complete strangers emailing me sometimes through friends asking for help. hahahaha I love it.  Any Disney talk is good talk.



Hi neighbour!  I'm in the Waverly area.  Maybe we will bump into each other one day.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

DutchsMommy said:


> This year we are doing a split stay and experiencing Universal Orlando for the first time.  I find there is always something 'new' to try and having a trip in the pipeline that I can plan makes me happy.



When is your trip, DutchsMommy?  And where are you staying while offsite in Orlando?  Our last (and only other) Florida vacation was a Disney-only experience.   Like you, we wanted to try something different on our next getaway....its a great big world out there and there's so much to choose from!!  Plans for our upcoming trip include a day at Discovery Cove, two days at SeaWorld, and three days at Universal and Islands of Adventure.  If your visit preceeds mine, I would be grateful for any tips and advice you would be willing to share!!!


----------



## Kazzy1548

Montreal, Quebec here


----------



## Tower

DutchsMommy said:


> You mean the cell phone tower?  If yes, then you would have driven right past our driveway - thats our road the tower is on!!!  Small world!  What does that tower do anyway??  It cant be internet because we had a heck of a time getting an internet provided.  And our cell service still sucks so we;ve always wondered what the tower did!!


Yes, it's for cellular. It's a Telus tower, Bell Mobiity went on it next and now Rogers (my client) also installed antennas. I was just inspecting the new Rogers installation on that thing. Expect to see crews on the tower shortly as they correct the deficiencies I found.


----------



## MedicGoofy

Niagara Falls here  Not close but close enough


----------



## two*little*birds

Brooklin (a.k.a. Whitby) checking in...


----------



## sahmoffour

I'm definitely not close!  I'm waaaaaay out in Central Alberta!


----------



## pipertoad

Brampton


----------



## tink1969

Pickering here.


----------



## Draggy

Ottawa ontario here!


----------



## greenclan67

Manitoulin Island here. Not far if you jump opn the fairy at the Tobermory! LOL
Love Bowanville Zoo. We spend a few days every summer in Collingwood and area!


----------



## jrriddle

Downtown-ish Toronto (Yonge & St. Clair)


----------



## mousy_in_canada

We are about 20 minutes south of Hamilton, in Mount Hope.


----------



## dreams of disney

Brampton


----------



## canadaman

Hanover, Ontario for me


----------



## angelgirl

Toronto here! We're heading down in mid-October for our first "family" trip! So excited, I'm just counting the days! We're driving down to Buffalo the day before and will do some shopping. Our flight leaves early the next morning.


----------



## melly_jane

Brampton here too!


----------



## ginny_lynn

Very far...Nova Scotia here....


----------



## HeatherLassell

I'm just outside of Winnipeg, Manitoba!


----------



## Oshawa

Oshawa.


----------



## DisneyMomX2

I'm from Courtice - just outside Bowmanville


----------



## Loves2Read

ginny_lynn said:


> Very far...Nova Scotia here....



What part of NS are you from? I live in Dartmouth.


----------



## boundfordisney

Hamilton here but I have relatives in Bowmanville


----------



## scboyd

Ajax here....


----------



## Missy_Mouse

Loves2Read said:


> What part of NS are you from? I live in Dartmouth.




I'm in Dartmouth too!


----------



## glenpreece

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm curious if there are any DISers out my way.  While I have a couple of friends planning trips to Disney and have asked for my help - I do not know anyone out this way who really loves Disney.  Always nice to know you are not alone.
> 
> I'm in Bowmanville, Ontario.  East of Toronto and Oshawa.  Anyone else?



You are in Bowmanville? I am in Newcastle!!!


----------



## modegard

Near Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

I'm in Peterborough, just down the old I-15


----------



## jelo

Niagara Falls, ON


----------



## KaraLyn

Missy_Mouse said:


> I'm in Dartmouth too!



Halifax checking in!!  Heading to WDW in December  Cannot wait!


----------



## discnewbie

canadaman said:


> Hanover, Ontario for me



I live in the GTA now but growing up we made several trips into Hanover, to go to the Zellers and McDonald's.  At that time there was no McDonald's in Kincardine and there still isn't any Zellers in that area


----------



## Muddypaws

Prairie girl here - Regina.


----------



## mlenz

North-West Alberta


----------



## MedicGoofy

jelo said:


> Niagara Falls, ON




Hey neighbor


----------



## SmilingGrump

Near Edmonton, AB as well ... though originally from the northern coast


----------



## MamaLema

Toronto

Just back and in Disney withdrawal


----------



## DanceGirl914

Brantford, Ontario


----------



## jasmom

kingston


----------



## Queenscoroots

On the shores of the majestic St. John River near Fredericton, New Brunswick! Heading to WDW in March (my fifth trip)! I've also become the local Disney 'travel agent' among friends and coworkers.


----------



## chimo2u

Nr Edmonton, AB.  ...little suburb north of Eddy town!


----------



## Susan595

Just outside of London, Port Stanley area


----------



## weswife

Pictou County, Nova Scotia 

This will be our 1st Nov. trip!


----------



## Jejual

St. Catharines


----------



## gifchick

Ottawa here


----------



## Csaks

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm curious if there are any DISers out my way.  While I have a couple of friends planning trips to Disney and have asked for my help - I do not know anyone out this way who really loves Disney.  Always nice to know you are not alone.
> 
> I'm in Bowmanville, Ontario.  East of Toronto and Oshawa.  Anyone else?



Live in the Shwa and  I am almost finished working on my part of your new Canadian Tire in Bowmwnville.


----------



## katt789

Wow, seems like most people are from out East.

I'm another Alberta girl over here! I live in Calgary, but grew up in Edmonton


----------



## hockey mom

Peterborough here.


----------



## glenpreece

Csaks said:


> Live in the Shwa and  I am almost finished working on my part of your new Canadian Tire in Bowmwnville.


That place is MASSIVE!!!


----------



## nutc4disney

Milton here  Heading down last week of Oct.  third trip this year.


----------



## restful urchin

Edmonton here!


----------



## Csaks

glenpreece said:


> That place is MASSIVE!!!



It is about 100,000 sq/ft I think and has a built in Marks Work warehouse in the N/E corner. The store is half stocked already and the auto shop doesn't even have a floor yet. Thats tomorrow. It also has a 4 car quick Lube shop in the part closest to Walmart. The building closest to Hwy 2 under construction is a Winners and where that big pile of dirt is on the east side of the lot will be your new LCBO. The plans call for three restaurants close to Hwy 2 but no takers as of yet. The mall across the street will be dead soon if this keeps up.


----------



## glenpreece

Csaks said:


> It is about 100,000 sq/ft I think and has a built in Marks Work warehouse in the N/E corner. The store is half stocked already and the auto shop doesn't even have a floor yet. Thats tomorrow. It also has a 4 car quick Lube shop in the part closest to Walmart. The building closest to Hwy 2 under construction is a Winners and where that big pile of dirt is on the east side of the lot will be your new LCBO. The plans call for three restaurants close to Hwy 2 but no takers as of yet. The mall across the street will be dead soon if this keeps up.


I am excited about the Winners, meh about the LCBO.  If they flip the Zellers to a Target relatively early it may survive although i don't see the appeal of Target. I hope we get a stand alone Hallmark store, we were told there is to be one.


----------



## rjan67

stefanospops said:


> While I am in Toronto my Godparents used to own Ace Submarine on Hwy 115 just north of the 401. As a kid I would spend a fair bit of time there going to Orono, Jungle Cat World, Bowmanville zoo.



Now in Sarnia, but lived in the village of Newcastle for part of my life and my Dad was the Anglican minister in Orono and Newcastle.


----------



## Sillysox

Unless I missed seeing somebody let me be the first west coast Canada poster!   Hi from Burnaby, BC (just outside of Vancouver)


----------



## mom of 3 blondes

What a fun thread!!!   Hello and I am Colleen from Thunder bay.....We are not going back to WDW until 2013 unless 2012 comes along and we cant stand waiting any longer. We will see what happens


----------



## LuzzBightyear

PEI

I have been to Disney many times, but in 55 days it will be my kids first trip there!


----------



## bonjoe07

Winnipeg, Manitoba 
We are not to WDW till 2012 (free dining)  and Disney Cruise (2013) 
We are waiting for the 2013 dates to release to book a cruise


----------



## bonjoe07

yup... I over did it with the smilies hahaha


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

Chatham Ontario here


----------



## doobie11

another Chatham, Ontario! (between Windsor and London)


----------



## Dan1

Oshawa, by way of Pickering, London and Richmond Hill! 

DD and I are going down for two weeks late April - early May 2012!

Dan


----------



## Tidblgrr

Another from Ajax....Always on the Dis.boards to get my daily fix of Disney.
Went last year for our first family trip to Fort Wilderness Cabins...and I am hooked.  Love talking about Disney..any other amusement park is nothing compared to Disney World.  Sorry, that's how I feel.  

Anyone ever drive down to Disney...we did it..quite the drive, but having our car saved us travel time to the parks and didn't lose a day getting to the resort and leaving for the airport.  Extra Disney time is worth the drive.


Me DW  DS DS


----------



## Dan1

Tidblgrr said:


> Another from Ajax....Always on the Dis.boards to get my daily fix of Disney.
> Went last year for our first family trip to Fort Wilderness Cabins...and I am hooked.  Love talking about Disney..any other amusement park is nothing compared to Disney World.  Sorry, that's how I feel.
> 
> Anyone ever drive down to Disney...we did it..quite the drive, but having our car saved us travel time to the parks and didn't lose a day getting to the resort and leaving for the airport.  Extra Disney time is worth the drive.



We used to alternate driving and flying; some times it would take 2 night stop overs, other times just 1.

Now that it's just DD and I we'll be flying. Yet, really like the driving as a family because that's when the kids would be forced to interact with us parents.  

Dan


----------



## sk8jdgca

Another Chatham, Ont- who knew- I probably know you two


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

doobie11 said:


> another Chatham, Ontario! (between Windsor and London)





sk8jdgca said:


> Another Chatham, Ont- who knew- I probably know you two




I have lived here since early 90's, I live close to Sobeys off Park Ave. I work at Tilbury Foodland.


----------



## CaligirlPEI

Summerside, Prince Edward Island here.  

13 more sleeps for me and DD16 (sept 15-oct 1, 2011 POP)


----------



## kid@heart-karen

I am from Dundas ( a valley town off of Hamilton Ont.). I would love to talk to people who love Disney as much as I do. My family think I am crazy and my friends say it is scary how much I am into Disney. lol.


----------



## 2forMe

Another one for Ottawa..east end


----------



## Achray

From Lindsay, NE of Toronto, near Peteborough

Never knew there were so many so close.  Heading for Disney cruise Oct. 20 with pre and post stays at WDW.

Have driven down many times with the family.  21 hrs  20 min. from our door to Port Orleans.  Straight driving.  Won't do that again.  Flying this time without the kids.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

From Halifax ... but I know you figured that out!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Sherbrooke, Quebec here


----------



## jelo

Hey!


----------



## Atlantis

Ottawa South - Greenboro  hope to go again soon for 7th time!


----------



## Girlfriday17

Just outside of Red Deer, Alberta.  

12 more days til WDW


----------



## Tinkershelly

Another Haligonian, here.  Leaving in 10.5 days.  I get to do online check in tomorrow!


----------



## fnkyyellow

Burlington Ontario


----------



## lizzyb

Cambridge, ON


----------



## sue_gowin

I'm just down the road in London, Ontario!!! I love how many Canadians we have on these boards!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Richmond, BC here...Authentic Chinese food anyone???


----------



## Tidblgrr

Dan1 said:


> We used to alternate driving and flying; some times it would take 2 night stop overs, other times just 1.
> 
> Now that it's just DD and I we'll be flying. Yet, really like the driving as a family because that's when the kids would be forced to interact with us parents.
> 
> Dan



  So true Dan..see you are going back next year in April.  My family and I are thinking of going next year for MNSSHP.  Here's hoping.


----------



## Tidblgrr

kid@heart-karen said:


> I am from Dundas ( a valley town off of Hamilton Ont.). I would love to talk to people who love Disney as much as I do. My family think I am crazy and my friends say it is scary how much I am into Disney. lol.



I am the same!!!!  I am always checking the dis.boards for information and checking out the Disney Resorts.  My family just doesn't get it.  I planned our last year trip for our first family trip and got all my info. so we would have a great time!!!  We stayed at Fort Wilderness Cabins and had a great time....I am now in the process of planning our next trip for Sept in 2012 for MNSSHP!!!   Anytime you want to talk...I am here, as I am guessing so many other Canadian Disers.   DISNEY RULES!!!!


----------



## Thing1

Just south of Ottawa!


----------



## SnapesGirl

Montreal girl over here!


----------



## Anjiebaby

I live in Burlington, Ontario in between Toronto and Hamilton. 
It is interesting to see how many are on the Dis from Ontario.


----------



## Achray

Anjiebaby said:


> I live in Burlington, Ontario in between Toronto and Hamilton.
> It is interesting to see how many are on the Dis from Ontario.



I know.  I didn't think there was that many Disney minded people here but since finding this board and thread I have had to change my mind.  Been to and by Burlington frequently.


----------



## FreddyGlove

Riverview, New Brunswick represent!


----------



## cpbjgc

Another Winnipegger from Friendly Manitoba


----------



## ph-mtl

Montreal, Quebec

Pop 2006
Pop 2007
Pop 2008
Pop 2009
Pop 2010
Pop 2011
Pop 2011  Dec Coming Soon but not soon enough


----------



## ph-mtl

KaraLyn said:


> Halifax checking in!!  Heading to WDW in December  Cannot wait!



We are also going to Disney World in Dec.  Dec 9h is when we leave.


----------



## ph-mtl

ph-mtl said:


> We are also going to Disney World in Dec.  Dec 9h is when we leave.



We are also leaving Dec 9th from Dorval (YUL) Montreal. I believe our flight is 8:05 AM


----------



## norm&linda

Hello from Winnipeg!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I am so sorry!  I started this thread, checked in a couple of times and then got busy and totally forgot about it.  I just went through my past messages tonight and came across this.   

Have fun everyone going to Disney soon!!  

Ohh, and for the first time I ran into a fellow DISer last week at our daughters' GG meeting.  That was nice!



Oshawa said:


> Oshawa.





DisneyMomX2 said:


> I'm from Courtice - just outside Bowmanville





glenpreece said:


> You are in Bowmanville? I am in Newcastle!!!



Howdy neighbours!    And hi to everyone in Toronto, Pickering, Ajax, Whitby, Oshawa and elsewhere!!



Mickey's Best Girl said:


> I'm in Peterborough, just down the old I-15





hockey mom said:


> Peterborough here.



I miss Peterborough!  We moved about 7 years ago and most of the time I really wish we didn't.    We lived across Beavermeade Creek and I loved walking along the river to drop my daughter off at a home daycare and then walk to Times Square for work.



Csaks said:


> Live in the Shwa and  I am almost finished working on my part of your new Canadian Tire in Bowmwnville.





Csaks said:


> It is about 100,000 sq/ft I think and has a built in Marks Work warehouse in the N/E corner. The store is half stocked already and the auto shop doesn't even have a floor yet. Thats tomorrow. It also has a 4 car quick Lube shop in the part closest to Walmart. The building closest to Hwy 2 under construction is a Winners and where that big pile of dirt is on the east side of the lot will be your new LCBO. The plans call for three restaurants close to Hwy 2 but no takers as of yet. The mall across the street will be dead soon if this keeps up.



I had no idea the new Canadian Tire was going to be so large!  Half stocked already?  When's it suppose to open?  It will be nice to have a new LCBO.  I'm hoping it's much larger than the current one (ie, Oshawa town centre location is big!), but I guess it's not going to be open for this Christmas?

Honestly, I find the mall dead as it is.  I frequent the Shoppers, UPS, hairdresser, Loblaws and the LCBO the most.  Not much else.  Including Zellers.  More than half the time I can never find what I need there.  Such a shame.  The Zellers in Peterborough was amazing.



glenpreece said:


> I am excited about the Winners, meh about the LCBO.  If they flip the Zellers to a Target relatively early it may survive although i don't see the appeal of Target. I hope we get a stand alone Hallmark store, we were told there is to be one.



I'm excited about Winners as well!    And I hope the Zellers gets turned into a Target.



Tidblgrr said:


> Anyone ever drive down to Disney...we did it..quite the drive, but having our car saved us travel time to the parks and didn't lose a day getting to the resort and leaving for the airport.  Extra Disney time is worth the drive.





Achray said:


> Have driven down many times with the family.  21 hrs  20 min. from our door to Port Orleans.  Straight driving.  Won't do that again.  Flying this time without the kids.



We considered driving last year.  My husband & I would drive in a heartbeat without the kids!    But with them?  We will wait until they are older.  It would be nice to do at least once.  We did get an amazing price on airfare though last year.


----------



## Dan1

Tidblgrr said:


> So true Dan..see you are going back next year in April.  My family and I are thinking of going next year for MNSSHP.  Here's hoping.



No idea what MNSSHP is, but DD and I are going the last week of April (BWV) and 1st week of May (AKL) through renting DVC points for the first time (piont rental 1st time; been to WDW many times).

We are flying on my left over air line points when I used to travel a lot for work.

Very nice to see so many folks from the Oshawa, Courtice, Peterborough area on this tread!
Dan


----------



## Disney Addicted

MNSSHP = Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party

We went last year and it was great!  I'm hoping we go to either it or Disneyland's Mickey's Halloween Party next year.


----------



## Ken_Breadbox

Waterloo, Ontario (for heaven's sake don't call it Kitchener even though if you took the signs down, nobody from away would know there were two cities here)


----------



## cabmom

Uxbridge, born and raised here.  Moved around abit but came back.


----------



## FrankieDplus3

Ken_Breadbox said:


> Waterloo, Ontario (for heaven's sake don't call it Kitchener even though if you took the signs down, nobody from away would know there were two cities here)



 Another from Waterloo


----------



## I Run Long

Hello everyone from Victoria, B.C on Vancouver Island - well Sooke actually but no one knows where that is.


----------



## papertraveller

Etobicoke here ... and I know where Sooke is!
Heck, I even know where East Sooke is!
(You can take the girl off the Island, but you can't take the Island out of the girl!)


----------



## tigercat

I am in Milton.  I have relatives in Burlington and Bowmanville.

tigercat


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Middle of nowhere AB here........actually 1/2 way between Calgary and Red Deer


----------



## TinkandGoofy'sMom

Barrie here.

Fourth trip is in 3 weeks!  It will be our first DVC trip.


----------



## I Run Long

papertraveller said:


> Etobicoke here ... and I know where Sooke is!
> Heck, I even know where East Sooke is!
> (You can take the girl off the Island, but you can't take the Island out of the girl!)



That is too funny!  That's actually where I live, East Sooke.  Hi island girl!


----------



## snarfieca

Winnipeg here.

Looking forward to going to the Treehouses in May and cruising to Alaska in August. 2012's going to be a good year as long as it ends after the cruise.

Brenda
from MB


----------



## MegaWoman

I'm in Mississauga on the Etobicoke border. We've also lived in Milton, but I'm really a Montrealer. Mississauga's where I live, Montreal is where my heart is 

No trips planned in full yet, but thinking of a great big 'ole West Coast Adventure (Disneyland) next fall. But I'm also hoping to convince DH to head to WDW in the Spring. 

We are also road-trippers to WDW, we've driven 4 times. Do it in a day and a half, one overnight stop, usually on the North Carolina/South Carolina border.


----------



## Carol17

Richmond Hill Ontario here. Usually go to WDW once, or sometimes twice a year(you'll have to read my Yacht Club trip report to find out why) However, we are taking the year off (2012) to go on a cruise instead. Will be on Allure of the Seas in January.


----------



## Spritie

One more Edmontonian! Just got back on the 25 of Sept and I am in withdrawal so bad.


----------



## katiegirl

Hensall here!!!  Huge town of 1200 near the Lake Huron shoreline...don't pretend you don't know Hensall!!!!


----------



## sue_gowin

katiegirl said:


> Hensall here!!!  Huge town of 1200 near the Lake Huron shoreline...don't pretend you don't know Hensall!!!!



I know Hensall!!! But I'm from London, so it's really close!


----------



## You'vegotafriendinme

Welland, Ontario - close enough to the border that we fly out of Buffalo, NY - really appreciate that!


----------



## sue_gowin

You'vegotafriendinme said:


> Welland, Ontario - close enough to the border that we fly out of Buffalo, NY - really appreciate that!



I went to Niagara College in Welland!


----------



## Tinkermom76

pipertoad said:


> Brampton





dreams of disney said:


> Brampton





melly_jane said:


> Brampton here too!



Hey I`m from Brampton too. We should schedule a Brampton DIS meet!!!!


----------



## ont/ohana

Stoney Creek, Ontario ( part of Hamilton now)


----------



## Kat&Dom

Girlfriday17 said:


> Just outside of Red Deer, Alberta.
> 
> 12 more days til WDW



Hey, we are just outside of Red Deer too!

How was your trip?   I hope it was awesome with lots of magic!  

We have 33 more days until we are in the House of the Mouse! 

We are going to catch a Tampa Bay vs New Jersey Hockey Game and the boys are booked on the Kid's Pirate Adventure at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## thetallone101

Leduc, Alberta!


----------



## wtpfan

You'vegotafriendinme said:


> Welland, Ontario - close enough to the border that we fly out of Buffalo, NY - really appreciate that!



Hey neighbour...I am in Port Colborne...ten minutes down the road
I love that we can fly out of Buffalo too! March Break flight prices are high if you don't catch them early, but beats Toronto


----------



## You'vegotafriendinme

wtpfan said:


> Hey neighbour...I am in Port Colborne...ten minutes down the road
> I love that we can fly out of Buffalo too! March Break flight prices are high if you don't catch them early, but beats Toronto



Hi there - Couldn't agree more - there are lots of benefits to living in this area!


----------



## You'vegotafriendinme

sue_gowin said:


> I went to Niagara College in Welland!



 ... it's a small world after all (sorry, couldn't resist)! Now we'll all have that song stuck in our head(s)


----------



## Karamel

Southeast end of Calgary, AB 
Haven't looked through the entire thread but any other Calgarian's out there? Would love to chat about upcoming trips, Disney fun, etc. with~


----------



## MrsMinease

We're in Whitby!


----------



## CanadaluvsDisney

We are from Stoney Creek as well!


----------



## jaybee1026

Camrose, Alberta.. an hour southeast of Edmonton.

We leave December 2 for two weeks.


----------



## twokids0204

Richmond Hill, Ontario.


----------



## Glennie5

Belleville, Ontario


----------



## LLWDW

Woodstock ON here, down the 401 in between London and Kitchener. I know there's more of us around here, I guess they haven't found the thread yet. I've enjoyed meeting all of you and hope to see you in WDW. I leave in 5 days I've been many times and will go many more


----------



## susanv

Halton Hills, Ontario here!


----------



## CrazyDisneyMommy1

30 mins south of Edmonton here.....


----------



## Paulakoala

Karamel said:


> Southeast end of Calgary, AB
> Haven't looked through the entire thread but any other Calgarian's out there? Would love to chat about upcoming trips, Disney fun, etc. with~



I'm *almost* Calgary....just south, actually, in Okotoks. Brand new to the boards, planning our third trip to DL for next summer and researching for my inlaws' 50th anniversary celebration in Aug 2013 - we want to do a Disney cruise.


----------



## tinkbell13

We are from London, ON. Rest of family for March 2012 trip is coming from Woodstock, ON.


----------



## MedicGoofy

You'vegotafriendinme said:


> Welland, Ontario - close enough to the border that we fly out of Buffalo, NY - really appreciate that!




Hey small world!!!  Im in welland too    My name says Niagara Falls, but only cause no one would know Welland, it's easier to put Niagara Falls for a point of reference

Wonder how close we are to each other?  I've been here my whole life.


----------



## disEAR

Vancouver!

Although, currently I'm living in Florida. But we move back to Vancouver in a couple months.


----------



## ejrj

Birmingham, AL


----------



## twokids0204

ejrj said:


> Birmingham, AL



I guess that's part of *Canada: The Southern Provinces*.


----------



## aljay

I'm from right in the middle of the country ... Winnipeg!


----------



## ejrj

twokids0204 said:


> I guess that's part of *Canada: The Southern Provinces*.



Question was 'Canadians where are you' - so I'm a Canadian currently living in Birmingham


----------



## Aladora

Out here on the Left Coast in Victoria, BC!


----------



## maplevale

Glennie5 said:


> Belleville, Ontario


We are between Kingston and Napanee.

See you liked POR?  That is where we are going in March!


----------



## ejrj

maplevale said:


> We are between Kingston and Napanee.
> 
> See you liked POR?  That is where we are going in March!



My parents are in Kingston, and we have family in Napanee. Where abouts are you?


----------



## twokids0204

ejrj said:


> Question was 'Canadians where are you' - so I'm a Canadian currently living in Birmingham



I stand corrected... and where are you originally from, that dubbed you C*A*N*A*D*I*A*N.


----------



## ejrj

Born Kingston, then bounced Regina, Toronto, Nanaimo & Windsor. See, I'm VERY Canadian


----------



## twokids0204

ejrj said:


> Born Kingston, then bounced Regina, Toronto, Nanaimo & Windsor. See, I'm VERY Canadian



Wow, you win...


----------



## Glennie5

maplevale said:


> We are between Kingston and Napanee.
> See you liked POR?  That is where we are going in March!



We love POR - we usually always stay there because it is the only mod that sleeps 5 in the room.
Make sure when you are there you go see Bob at the River Roost Lounge. He puts on a great show!


----------



## SandraBL

canadaman said:


> Hanover, Ontario for me



My Mom works in Hanover!

I'm originally from SW Ontario, but am currently living in Ohio.


----------



## Syd&Cammie

MedicGoofy said:


> Hey small world!!!  Im in welland too    My name says Niagara Falls, but only cause no one would know Welland, it's easier to put Niagara Falls for a point of reference
> 
> Wonder how close we are to each other?  I've been here my whole life.



We are just over in Fonthill.....funny how close we are


----------



## kid@heart-karen

Hi all,
If anyone would like to have a facebook or email pal that loves Disney feel free to pm me. My friends think I am a little spooky with my love of Disney. LOl. So it would be nice to connect with friends that enjoy and love Disney as much as I do.
I am from Hamilton Ontario (already posted this info on here). 
Have a Disney day.


----------



## nat1234

kid@heart-karen said:


> Hi all,
> If anyone would like to have a facebook or email pal that loves Disney feel free to pm me. My friends think I am a little spooky with my love of Disney. LOl. So it would be nice to connect with friends that enjoy and love Disney as much as I do.
> I am from Hamilton Ontario (already posted this info on here).
> Have a Disney day.



Hey, I'm from Hamilton too.  It's a small world.
Natalie


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Quispamsis, NB!


----------



## KNovacovschi

*HAMILTON!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kid@heart-karen

Hey KNovacovschi,  I am from Hamilton too.


----------



## Teresa Pitman

From Guelph, Ontario - where they invented the Yukon Gold potato.

Teresa


----------



## stuff-and-fluff

Hamilton here as well! And just returned yesterday from my 1st trip to Disney. I think I'm in love.


----------



## souris

It is wonderful to see that there are Disney lovers everywhere! I've lived in Kapuskasing ON, Jasper AB and Guelph ON... Now I've decided to stay put in Ottawa.  

I was at the Home Depot and there were no more green Mickey heads...hmmmm... could there be a large community of us in the region?


----------



## hockeymomNS

Just outside Halifax


----------



## pampam

Believe it or not, I am about

50 miles from North Bay
50 miles from Huntsville and
50 miles from Parry Sound.


----------



## tpettie

Edmonton Alberta and my family thinks I need therapy


----------



## SmilingGrump

tpettie said:


> Edmonton Alberta and my family thinks I need therapy



The Mouse is all the therapy you need


----------



## canadiankim

Guelph here, only just found this link for us Canadians.

Our next trip May 2012 but will only be doing a day at the Magic Kingdom.  Rest of the time will be US, IOA, WnW, BG and Discovery Cove.  Can't wait.  Ticker is on, so is the countdown!


----------



## andree

Hi there!  I live in Laval, Qc but I'm from the small town of Namur, Qc !!  

My family and friends also think it's nuts that I keep going back to disney.  My 4th trip to WDW and leaving in 7 days!! YAHOO!  

And I must admit that I'm also a fan of Upper Canada Village!


----------



## tpettie

SmilingGrump said:


> The Mouse is all the therapy you need



That's what I try to tell them....  Disney is my happy place


----------



## weewuvvdisney

another montrealer here!

Was last at DW in March 2010.... Would love to be planning another trip right now!!


janna


----------



## misha-ginger

Sudbury


----------



## Girlfriday17

For those flying out of Calgary, there is a direct flight to and from Orlando on Saturdays.


----------



## LeeFamily

Anyone else from Manitoba on here ?


----------



## cpbjgc

There are a few of us. Welcome aboard!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

weswife said:


> Pictou County, Nova Scotia
> 
> This will be our 1st Nov. trip!




I'm originally from Pictou County!


----------



## jennyjinx3

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm originally from Pictou County!



Hi!  We are from Milton ON!  We are originally from NS, and my moms family is all from Pictou County too!  Small world!


----------



## shpirks

Niagara Falls, Ontario and I am also generally the go to Disney planner I just love helping others plan their trips


----------



## shpirks

MedicGoofy said:


> Hey small world!!!  Im in welland too    My name says Niagara Falls, but only cause no one would know Welland, it's easier to put Niagara Falls for a point of reference
> 
> Wonder how close we are to each other?  I've been here my whole life.



I live in Niagara Falls and we are considering the move to Welland!!


----------



## wtpfan

Small world...I live in Port Colborne and work in Welland


----------



## neonurse

My family thinks I need therapy too! Disney is my happy place.  When I am having a bad day at work sometimes I close my eyes and envision myself sitting in mickeys philharmagic. Sick right?? Oh ya, I live in Beamsville.

I love disney so much I just started working with a travel agency in Beamsville as a disney planner. If I can't plan my own vacation then I can live vicariously thru others!!


----------



## CindyV

From London Ont  so glad to see so many Canadians with a love of disney.
Its so hard to wait to go back and upsets me to see others going because i just wanna be there.


----------



## Cdn Gal

We are in beautiful Gananoque Ontario, but I am originally from Stoney Lake (near Lakefield Ontario) and my DH is from Haida Gwaii (formally known as the Queen Charlotte Islands, BC) where you can see Alaska from the beach.


----------



## sue_gowin

CindyV said:


> From London Ont  so glad to see so many Canadians with a love of disney.
> Its so hard to wait to go back and upsets me to see others going because i just wanna be there.



We're from London, too!!!! How are you liking this snow?! I thin I'm snowed in today (good thing I didn't have to get to work today!)


----------



## DnA2010

Kamloops, BC


----------



## SydandPaige'sMom

I am in Sarnia, Ontario by way of St. Thomas, Fort Erie and London  Grew up as a railway brat!


----------



## roxysmum123

SydandPaige'sMom said:


> I am in Sarnia, Ontario by way of St. Thomas, Fort Erie and London  Grew up as a railway brat!



My entire extended family is in Sarnia!


----------



## ReluctantDisaholic

Timmins, ON here


----------



## EmJay2001

Ken_Breadbox said:


> Waterloo, Ontario (for heaven's sake don't call it Kitchener even though if you took the signs down, nobody from away would know there were two cities here)



I lived in Waterloo for 5 years (went to the University there) and I don't even know where Waterloo ends and Kitchener begins . 

New to DIS, joined because we are planning a trip at the end of August. I have never been to WDW (I know!). Looking forward to going with my family (DH and the kids  ). 

We live in Oakville Ontario now. Originally from London . 

Mary Jo


----------



## BrittanyBB

from Resolute Bay, Nunavut!

Originally from Saint John, NB but calling Nunavut "home" for another 2.5 years


----------



## Dades

Hello from Kitimat, BC!


----------



## DisneyFleet

I have been lurking the boards since our first trip May, 2011 but decided to join. I too am in Bowmanville and have noticed at least one other from this area. We are headed back in September, 2012.


----------



## twokids0204

DisneyFleet said:


> I have been lurking the boards since our first trip May, 2011 but decided to join. I too am in Bowmanville and have noticed at least one other from this area. We are headed back in September, 2012.



 to the DISBoards.

If you have any questions - please ask.


----------



## Mickeymick1967

MedicGoofy said:


> Hey neighbor



Fort Erie, right at the end of the QEW


----------



## Mickeymick1967

wtpfan said:


> Small world...I live in Port Colborne and work in Welland



Really small, I'm just up HWY 3 in Fort Erie


----------



## Aladora

Victoria, BC but formerly from Ottawa, ON.


----------



## DisneyFleet

twokids0204 said:


> to the DISBoards.
> 
> If you have any questions - please ask.



Thank you, these boards have already been really useful


----------



## CindyV

sue_gowin said:


> We're from London, too!!!! How are you liking this snow?! I thin I'm snowed in today (good thing I didn't have to get to work today!)



hey sorry i missed your reply... didnt like it then, but loving it now  so beautiful out now for january


----------



## momtolots

Cdn Gal said:


> We are in beautiful Gananoque Ontario, but I am originally from Stoney Lake (near Lakefield Ontario) and my DH is from Haida Gwaii (formally known as the Queen Charlotte Islands, BC) where you can see Alaska from the beach.



We live North of Kingston, near Sharbot Lake, Ontario. My extended family thinks I am absolutely nuts.


----------



## ParkesDisney

Waterdown (near Hamilton) checking in!


----------



## NAB

For some reason I don't come to the Canadian board often but open this one this morning. 

Haven't read though the whole thread but I to am from Bowmanville too. 

You will know my car by the Disney ice cream thing on my antena, Mickey and Minnie hanging from my rear view mirror and the Disney Cruise line license plate cover on the front of my car.  My kids always notice the Disney antena things on other cars. Just saw a princess on at Swiss Chalet the other day.

Hometown is Waterloo ....


----------



## 2inlovewithDisney

I am from Montreal, QC. 

Don't know if many are from there also!


----------



## DisneyDan92

Im from st catharines ontario, about 15 min from the falls


----------



## niniri

2inlovewithDisney said:


> I am from Montreal, QC.
> 
> Don't know if many are from there also!



Not from Montreal, but I'm from Quebec.


----------



## Britta1

Hello everyone!

Fellow Canadian here. From Alberta, just about an hour or so south of Calgary.

Looking forward to my VERY FIRST WDW vacation in April 2013 
Have been to DisneyLand, but that was many years ago. And DH has never been to either! He's a Disney Virgin!


----------



## LauraJean

Newfoundland


----------



## ryckpen

Can't believe I am the first Windsorite here lol.  Jan. 27th 2013 POR


----------



## Canadave

My family and I are from Bobcaygeon Ontario!  We are the ODD family...Obsessive Disney Disorder


----------



## mysticfire

We're from Beamsville - seem to be some Niagara folks here!


----------



## Yahweh

CaligirlPEI said:


> Summerside, Prince Edward Island here.
> 
> 13 more sleeps for me and DD16 (sept 15-oct 1, 2011 POP)




Summerside PEI, as well!

Went to DW for the first time last May (2012) with my wife and two girls (2 and 5) and planning another trip October 28th, 2013 to November 9th.  Hopefully the weather won't be as hot in late October as it was last May.  Looking to stay at the Poly or Contemporary this time, and catch the end of the Halloween festivities and the beginning of the Christmas decorations.   Still a year away, but planning is half the fun!


----------



## Judique

Living in Maryland.

Born in Judique, Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia.

Still a Canadian after moving to US 33 years ago!

Leaving for Disney for Food and Wine Festival after work on Friday, plus another trip planned for Hilton Head at Thanksgiving and then Disney (BWV) in January!

I always watch for NS license tags at Disney - I've seen quite a few over the years! Home is still in my heart.


----------



## hockeymomNS

A little shout out to any interested Disers:
2nd Annual DIS Meet/GKTW fundraiser is a go:
Sunday August 11, 2013
Middle Sackville (just outside Halifax) NS
PM if you have any questions.

That gives you guys lots of time to plan and help us beat 2012 total of $5530.00. Music, games, auction items, food and loads of freebies!!!!
Come join us for some good ole NS fun.


----------



## Mom2darlingboys

Oakville here...  No other Oakvillers? Was hoping for some local Disney dreaming...


----------



## jennyjinx3

Mom2darlingboys said:


> Oakville here...  No other Oakvillers? Was hoping for some local Disney dreaming...



I am close...Milton!!


----------



## tigercat

jenny I am in Milton as well.
tigercat


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Glennie5 said:


> Belleville, Ontario



So I haven't checked back into this thread in forever, and scrolling through some of the old replies, I see someone from my town.  Didn't expect that!  Hello, neighbour!


----------



## Evelyne

Plaisance, it's in Québec 45min. from Ottawa and about 1 and 1/2 from Montreal. Bottom line: way too far from The World...

1990 to 1992 Off site                  	
1994 and 1995  Off site             
1998 and 1999 Off site	          	
2000 to 2003  All star Sports
2004 to 2011 Pop Century
Sept. 2012 The World was great again.(Pop Century)


----------



## freddydiser021

Fredericton, NB here 




2nd Disney Trip in 22 days !!!


----------



## erynsmom

...in Burlington.  Looking forward to our 2nd trip in Feb '13


----------



## pokee99

Everyone lives out EAST!  I feel so alone...


----------



## ph-mtl

2inlovewithDisney said:


> I am from Montreal, QC.
> 
> Don't know if many are from there also!



I am from Montreal, Quebec also heading down to Disney World
Dec 11th we will be back just in time for Christmas.


----------



## tpettie

pokee99 said:


> Everyone lives out EAST!  I feel so alone...



I agree at least were neighbours


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Riverview, N.B. here - or Greater Moncton - whatever you prefer.
Planning our next trip (adults only) for Feb 24-Mar 2


----------



## nannye

I'm from Kitchener! I don't see many KW people but I'm sure there is more.


----------



## Teresa Pitman

I'm from Guelph - we're practically neighbours!

Teresa


----------



## fredgirls

freddydiser021 said:


> Fredericton, NB here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Disney Trip in 22 days !!!



 from Freddy!

You must be close to 2 weeks now! 
Always wanted to visit with the Christmas decorations up! Just not a time of year we can go with work. Very jealous! 

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## flexo

ph-mtl said:


> I am from Montreal, Quebec also heading down to Disney World
> Dec 11th we will be back just in time for Christmas.



We are living at blainville near montreal. And we are at fort wilderness for christmas !!!!


----------



## flexo

niniri said:


> Not from Montreal, but I'm from Quebec.



We arrive at december 17 until january 9.


----------



## PSMC

Another Frederictonian here.

 to fredgirls freddydiser021 and Queenscoroots


----------



## fredgirls

PSMC said:


> Another Frederictonian here.
> 
> to fredgirls freddydiser021 and Queenscoroots



Hi! 
So exciting to be going on your first family disney trip! I hope you have a wonderful time!

added:
Just seen - it looks like you'll be there for the holidays!
Very jealous!


----------



## erynsmom

We just hit the 100 day mark...it will be nice to be in double-digits tomorrow


----------



## fredgirls

erynsmom said:


> We just hit the 100 day mark...it will be nice to be in double-digits tomorrow



yay!  That's so exciting! 1 more week before we make double digits! Might make mickey toast for breakfast that day!


----------



## freddydiser021

Hi Freddy peeps! One week away !! Sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Riniel

Wow, we need more Western representation!  I'm here in chilly Edmonton, AB.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Mom2darlingboys said:
			
		

> Oakville here...  No other Oakvillers? Was hoping for some local Disney dreaming...



Hamilton here but work on Syscon Rd at Burloak. Is that close enough. Lol.


----------



## fredgirls

freddydiser021 said:


> Hi Freddy peeps! One week away !! Sooooo excited!!!



Yay! Very jealous!! 
Hope you have a fab time! Bring us back a little warmth will you!


----------



## erynsmom

KNovacovschi said:


> Hamilton here but work on Syscon Rd at Burloak. Is that close enough. Lol.



I'm down the street just off of Burloak...


----------



## Fivers

Riniel said:


> Wow, we need more Western representation!  I'm here in chilly Edmonton, AB.



Calgary, AB here!  But after looking out the window this morning, definitely wishing that I was in Disney right now...


----------



## tpettie

Riniel said:


> Wow, we need more Western representation!  I'm here in chilly Edmonton, AB.





Fivers said:


> Calgary, AB here!  But after looking out the window this morning, definitely wishing that I was in Disney right now...



Were Edmonton too...  Got to love -20C ....  
But 3 more sleeps and we are are out of here for two weeks of sunshine and Pixie Dust


----------



## Riniel

Hi fellow Albertans! :Wave2: You guys definitely understand the draw of a winter Disney vacation lol!


----------



## calngavinsmom

Hello from St.Catharines, ON!


----------



## Fivers

tpettie said:


> Were Edmonton too...  Got to love -20C ....
> But 3 more sleeps and we are are out of here for two weeks of sunshine and Pixie Dust



Exciting!  Hope you have an awesome trip! 



Riniel said:


> Hi fellow Albertans! :Wave2: You guys definitely understand the draw of a winter Disney vacation lol!



Most definitely!  Preferably multiple winter vacations!


----------



## Dragonfly*Tink

Edmonton too!!!  I get to go tomorrow! Yeah!!!


----------



## Riniel

Dragonfly*Tink said:
			
		

> Edmonton too!!!  I get to go tomorrow! Yeah!!!



Ooh yay! Have a fab trip!! I'll stay here and shiver, no worries


----------



## Fivers

Dragonfly*Tink said:


> Edmonton too!!!  I get to go tomorrow! Yeah!!!



 Hope you have a fantastic trip!


----------



## cherfoga

Edson, Alberta here where we are freezing and buried in snow. Looking forward to sunshine and theme parks in 19 days.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

My name probably gives it away:  Montreal Quebec.

Looking real forward to our upcoming stay at our home resort of BLT!!


----------



## okw2012

Also from Montreal!
And as my avatar name suggests, new OKW DVC owner.


----------



## stitchaholic

Montrealer here  , so happy there are mousejunkies here also ! We should plan an eastern Ontario/Montreal area DISmeet !!!!


----------



## stitchaholic

okw2012 said:


> Also from Montreal!
> And as my avatar name suggests, new OKW DVC owner.



did you have to get all your info and purchase while in Orlando ? I was trying to get info and they will not even talk to me because of the laws in Quebec


----------



## okw2012

stitchaholic said:
			
		

> did you have to get all your info and purchase while in Orlando ? I was trying to get info and they will not even talk to me because of the laws in Quebec



Bought on the resale market twice using two different brokers. No difficulty getting all the info through them. And once you're a member you're treated in the same way as anybody by Member Services, although you cannot buy insurance for your trip again due to Quebec law.


----------



## yayasue

Montreal here too (well close enough..south shore! lol)


----------



## okw2012

yayasue said:
			
		

> Montreal here too (well close enough..south shore! lol)



South shore as well!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

West Island!!

We also had to buy resale as Disney could not give us any information because we were from Quebec.  They told us we had to buy on site!!  We had just come back from Disney (and were not planning to go back for another year).  We felt that we had spoiled our daughters by staying at BLT (finally when the dollar was at par) and wanted to lock in some of the exchange rate on our future trips!! The new resale restrictions were kicking in so we hurried up and bought through the Timeshare Store.  It went very smoothly!!

Love Disney, Love BLT!!!


----------



## yayasue

okw2012 said:


> South shore as well!



Hello 



montrealdisneylovers said:


> West Island!!
> 
> We also had to buy resale as Disney could not give us any information because we were from Quebec.  They told us we had to buy on site!!  We had just come back from Disney (and were not planning to go back for another year).  We felt that we had spoiled our daughters by staying at BLT (finally when the dollar was at par) and wanted to lock in some of the exchange rate on our future trips!! The new resale restrictions were kicking in so we hurried up and bought through the Timeshare Store.  It went very smoothly!!
> 
> Love Disney, Love BLT!!!



Hello! We we're told the same thing when we we're on the DCL this past September. We didn't buy though.. maybe sometime in the future! For now we'll stick with our yearly visits...  A little over 2 months and we'll be in WDW


----------



## Canooknic

I'm in Alberta, just outside Edmonton, counting down to February 6th!! Bye bye snow!!!


----------



## HappieMommie

We are from Southern Alberta...but we used to live just outside Edmonton, too! We went to DL in January last time and the break from the cold weather was AMAZING. Have a great holiday!


----------



## OntarioDisneyMom

Blenheim ON here.......1 hour east of Windsor


----------



## Canooknic

HappieMommie said:


> We are from Southern Alberta...but we used to live just outside Edmonton, too! We went to DL in January last time and the break from the cold weather was AMAZING. Have a great holiday!



Thank you! It's the first time we've taken our 4yr old twins so I am ridiculously excited!!


----------



## Shegardens

I don't feel like going through the 20+ pages, so I am from West kelowna.  Heading to Disneyland at Easter, 2nd time for the kids, 4th time for me.


----------



## Tinker1972

I'm from Port Coquitlam, BC (just outside of Vancouver)  planning on a WDW next November/December...but I don't know how I am going to wait that long.


----------



## joech

HappieMommie said:


> the break from the cold weather was AMAZING.



I couldn't agree more.  We just came back from our WDW trip and it was nice and warm except a couple days.


----------



## mom2threeboys83

Stratford, ontario here. Went for the first time Christmas of 2011 now  we are all booked for may for my sister in laws wedding! So excited


----------



## okw2012

Just came back to Montreal after 10 days at WDW. Can't stand the traffic jams. It took me 3h each way commuting to work yesterday. Thank God we have a trip to HHI coming up in March. After that hopefully I can start biking to work.


----------



## dmmichelle

We live in New Maryland, NB (just outside of Fredericton).  We have enjoyed three wonderful trips with our two boys in the past five years.  We love all things Disney! 

Nice to see some Maritimers on this thread! The DIS Boards have been so much help to us with our trip planning in the past.

Michelle


----------



## kimmer

Ottawa here - apparently alone lol

Looking forward to our annual trip this May


----------



## VictoriaM

soooooo cold!

Stroud, Ont


----------



## okw2012

VictoriaM said:
			
		

> soooooo cold!
> 
> Stroud, Ont



Have a look at next week's forecast if you think this is cold...


----------



## fredgirls

Feels like -29 here today in NB! Think we've been spoilt with mild weather, because this feels REALLY cold today!
6 weeks can't come quick enough!


----------



## fredgirls

dmmichelle said:


> We live in New Maryland, NB (just outside of Fredericton).  We have enjoyed three wonderful trips with our two boys in the past five years.  We love all things Disney!
> 
> Nice to see some Maritimers on this thread! The DIS Boards have been so much help to us with our trip planning in the past.
> 
> Michelle



 from Freddy!
Cold isn't it!


----------



## Mogsdad

Another in Ottawa! 

Two more weeks... Two more weeks... Two more weeks...


----------



## VictoriaM

22 more dayzzzzz!!!!


----------



## okw2012

40 days to spring break at HHI!!! Montreal weather forecast for this week looks so bad I switched the weather app on my phone to indicate Savannah weather forecast.


----------



## gigi from canada

Halifax here. We are a family of 4 (2 girls 7&9) going to disney on February 22 for 10 days. Staying at Port Orleans Riverside in a royal room. It is our first trip to disney! So excited. We have reservations at cinderella's royal table, Be our Guest, Tepan Edo, Tusker House, Akershus, 50s prime time, Wolfgang puck, sci-fi dine-in and chef Mickey. 

My biggest worry right now is sickness and snow. Canadian winters!!


----------



## Mrs Eeyore

Mississauga here!


----------



## LadyKay

Right in the heart of beautiful Montreal


----------



## lovemesomepooh

I live 20 minutes from Sarnia, Ontario. I moved here from London, Ontario a couple years ago.


----------



## temom

First Easter  away from Home ,  Still planning the details


----------



## VictoriaM

"]Halifax here. We are a family of 4 (2 girls 7&9) going to disney on February 22 for 10 days. Staying at Port Orleans Riverside in a royal room. It is our first trip to disney! So excited. We have reservations at cinderella's royal table, Be our Guest, Tepan Edo, Tusker House, Akershus, 50s prime time, Wolfgang puck, sci-fi dine-in and chef Mickey.
[QUOTE="gigi from canada
My biggest worry right now is sickness and snow. Canadian winters!! [/QUOTE]

EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga Rob

Peterborough here


----------



## tigercat

My sister and her husband live in Peterborough.
tigercat


----------



## Tortuga Rob

tigercat said:


> My sister and her husband live in Peterborough.
> tigercat




Great place to live and raise a family! Love it here. Originally Toronto, Cambridge, Paris then Peterborough.


----------



## lazydays

Saying Hi from Oakville!


----------



## allykat73

Oshawa here!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tigercat

Hey lazydays we are neighbours.  I'm in Milton.
tigercat


----------



## Teresa Pitman

I lived in Peterborough (my first three children were born there) and then in Oakville (where my fourth child was born) and now I live in Guelph. 

TP


----------



## erynsmom

Burlington here...


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

Toronto


----------



## Mauierlyn

Fort McMurray, AB here  

Just sifted thru all 20 pages and I didn't see anyone else.  
We were on the Disney Dream two weeks ago and still suffering from Disney withdrawal


----------



## Disfanx4

Guelph


----------



## Disfanx4

Teresa Pitman said:
			
		

> I lived in Peterborough (my first three children were born there) and then in Oakville (where my fourth child was born) and now I live in Guelph.
> 
> TP



Small world lol guelph here also


----------



## mytymom79

I am just outside of London Ontario.


----------



## mommylo

Hi everyone, I'm from Markham, Ontario, about 20 minutes north of Toronto.


----------



## Ima Disnewby

Toronto here


----------



## lazydays

tigercat said:


> Hey lazydays we are neighbours.  I'm in Milton.
> tigercat



Hi Neighbour!!


----------



## Disneylover99

Pickering


----------



## tigercat

Hey there. I grew up in Oakville and moved out when I got married.
tigercat


----------



## GoofyCdn

Hamilton Ontario here.  Currently thinking of taking another trip to WDW in November 2013


----------



## Tortuga Rob

Lol, my sister-in-law lives in Milton.


----------



## cflmom

Carstairs, Alberta

(Just North of Calgary)


----------



## Golden Amik

Red Lake, ON. Between Winnipeg and Thunder Bay.


----------



## mjwheelerali

I'm in Oakville!!!


----------



## irisesareblue

Brandon MB


----------



## DisneyMagic3

Lacombe, Alberta.


It's halfway between Calgary and Edmonton.


----------



## Ottawacruiser

Ottawa, Ontario!


----------



## bellasmom10

Richmond Hill, Ontario


----------



## Princess Oliviea

Brantford, Ontario


----------



## hockeymomNS

[SIZE="3[COLOR="Indigo"]"]GKTW Nova Scotia Take 2[/COLOR] [/SIZE]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We officially announced this week that the Give Kids The World DIS Meet is a go for another year. Last year we surprised everyone by raising almost $5500, btw it costs $5000 to send a family for a week. We have a bigger venue and prizes are rolling in already, including a Kobo.
We are holding our event on Sunday August 11, but will have a full weekend of fun, and as heard on this weeks podcast, the Orlando team is doing a "field trip" to Nova Scotia. Last year we sold out and have tickets sold already for this year........don't miss out. Take advantage of one of the few opportunites for us Canadians to meet each other and the podcast team!!!


----------



## Canadave

Would LOVE to go to your DIS meet hockeymomNS.  Unfortunately we just can't make it work this year.  But good for you all to make this happen  What a great cause.  
Maybe we can get a Give Kids The World DIS Meet happening in Ontario


----------



## joanjett1976

Montreal!


----------



## GGKoul

Hamilton!  Oskee Wee Wee!


----------



## TheDalys

Sarnia, Ontario.  Family of 4


----------



## dawnm8877

Another Maritimer checking in.  I'm in Saint John, New Brunswick (don't call it St. John, it is NOT the same!)!!!


----------



## swasyluk

30 mins north of Winnipeg  
First trip to WDW was Sept. 2012 and was hooked . This year we bought AP's and are going in May and November for our 4th anniversary


----------



## mamaCta

Fort St John, BC, in the Northeast corner of the province. 

I have been to DL and WDW in the past and this year we are taking our kids to DL for their first times.


----------



## Club33forme

Not very many of us from Saskatchewan. I was thinking of a little dis meet around Regina but I might be the only one attending. Lol


----------



## mamaCta

Club33forme said:


> Not very many of us from Saskatchewan. I was thinking of a little dis meet around Regina but I might be the only one attending. Lol



We can meet you half way, in Edmonton.


----------



## okw2012

Club33forme said:


> Not very many of us from Saskatchewan. I was thinking of a little dis meet around Regina but I might be the only one attending. Lol



From Montreal, but travel often to Saskatoon. Been to Regina only once. Would love to be there for a Roughrider game! Wearing a watermelon on your head seems like so much fun


----------



## Jenn9935

Georgina, ON 
(35min north of Toronto)


----------



## iceprincesskcl

Kingston,Ontario

However come from a military family so have lives all over!!!!


----------



## Babooagain

Peterborough Ontario. We should have an area DIS meet this summer. We're headed down in August to celebrate our 37 anniversary!


----------



## SnowWhite

Good idea BabooAgain....it's been awhile!


----------



## Dimples1973ca

Dartmouth Nova Scotia checking in.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Dartmouth?????

Then you must come to the DIS Meet in August. We had one last year and it was soooo much fun. Let me know if you want details, it is out in Middle Sackville and the podcast team is coming from Orlando.


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Ottawa!!


----------



## Liv4Dis

Aurora, Ontario (20 minutes north of Toronto)  

Just recently passed our 180+10 for ADR's ... super exciting!


----------



## lifeguardette

Vancouver, BC!!!

I have been to DL many times, but am planning the family's first trip to WDW in November, so excited but so overwhelming!


----------



## NAB

lifeguardette said:


> Vancouver, BC!!!
> 
> I have been to DL many times, but am planning the family's first trip to WDW in November, so excited but so overwhelming!



You will love it we went to DL a few years ago , WDW is so much bigger and spread out. Did love that at DL you just cross a courtyard to the other park instead of getting on a bus to the next park or to Down Town Disney.


----------



## 3Rouselings

Hi from Quispamsis, NB!  HockeymomNS I would love to have more info on the events in August!


----------



## NicoleDD73

Hi from CSI (Cape Sable Island) in Southwest Nova Scotia!!  Planning our first trip to WDW in October/Nov 2013!! 

HockeyMomNS could you send me info on the Dis Meet, too Please!!


----------



## hockeymomNS

We are planning our 2nd GKTW Dis Meet for this August. Last year we raised over $5500 for Give Kids the World. If you listen to the podcast, the DIS has committed to raising a million dollars for this incredible charity.

This years event is similar to last year, an afternoon of food, music, prizes and Disney. Last year Teresa and Kathy from the DIS Unplugged joined us as well as DISers from Connecticut, PEI and New Brunswick. We sold out, so have rented a bigger venue for this year. We will start with an hour to view our penny auction and silent auction prizes, not to mention socialize. The second hour is a local group (my husband and his buddy), who will play Nova Scotia kitchen party style, including the song that they wrote last year called "Give Kids The World". GKTW has copies of the song and we have been told that it will likely appear in the next PSA/video. The third hour will be the awarding and drawing of prizes. As well, last year we had almost 50 door prizes that we randomly drew for. Our "KIDS KORNER" will be back once again with loads of freebies and activites. Admission is $10.00 if you are 10 or older (same as Disney).

Hopefully you can join us and believe it or not, we have sold a few tickets (12) already. The main event is Sunday, but there will be activities all weekend.
Feel free to contact me if you have any questions. Pete has said this year the whole team is planning a field trip to our event.
Here is a link to the review that Teresa and Kathy gave after last years event

http://ec.libsyn.com/p/3/5/e/35e04fd...0&c_id=4861065


----------



## hockeymomNS

For those interested in attending, I have an event page on Facebook.
If you choose, PM me and I'll give you my name to look up and gee, we can be friends lol


----------



## braddillman

Just moved to Kanata, ON.

Going to try driving down xmas 2013.

(Formerly outside Halifax, too bad I can't make the meet up)


----------



## ryckpen

Just started planning our next WDW trip. (January 25th thru 30th 2015) Surprised there have been no new Canadian Disers since 2013


----------



## Evelyne

Not a new Diser but glad to answer, Ottawa area in Québec 

1990 to 1999 Off site                  		          	
2000 to 2003  All star Sports
2004 to 2011 Pop Century 
2012 The World was great again (Pop Century) without the kids for the 1st time
2013 March Disneymoon with the kids
2013 September 2th adult trip, kind of another Disneymoon


----------



## Donald - my hero

ryckpen said:


> Just started planning our next WDW trip. (January 25th thru 30th 2015) Surprised there have been no new Canadian Disers since 2013





Evelyne said:


> Not a new Diser but glad to answer, Ottawa area in Québec



Not a new Dis-er either. Actually been on the site since it 1st started (but forgot my screen name). I tend to let this go "stale" when not actively getting ready for a trip since i find it too depressing otherwise. I actually never saw this thread!! We'll be in WDW Oct 25 - Nov 8th to celebrate our 30th 
OOPS forgot to mention where we are, about 1.5 hours west of Toronto


----------



## Teresa Pitman

Hi, there, fellow Guelphite!

I have two trips planned: one for February 2015, one for the fall of 2015 (October 28 to November 12, followed by a 7-day cruise on the Fantasy). 

TP


----------



## Donald - my hero

Teresa Pitman said:


> Hi, there, fellow Guelphite!
> 
> I have two trips planned: one for February 2015, one for the fall of 2015 (October 28 to November 12, followed by a 7-day cruise on the Fantasy).
> 
> TP



SERIOUSLY GUELPH?!?!? What are the chances of that??? Those are our dates for THIS year! Oct 25 - Nov 8th. Haven't been for 5 years and we can barely contain ourselves!! Currently chatting with daughter who is interested in tagging along


----------



## Tortuga Rob

We are in Peterborough.


----------



## shpirks

Niagara Falls


----------



## kuhltiffany

Too funny!  I was from Guelph,ON but over the summer we moved to Kelowna, BC.  I just couldn't hack another winter like last year

We have a FL trip planned for March 2015 (Spring Break is 2 weeks in BC), so a week on the Magic, then maybe Universal and a visit to my parents (who have a house in FL).

After that, I'm thinking we'll do a Wonder Cruise to Alaska (since we can drive to port!) and switch our trips to DL instead of DW


----------



## jsf1975

I'm in Ottawa. 

We've two three family trips,POFQ January 2011 & POR January 2013. Heading to CBR from December 12-20. 

Even though it's not always hot during our trips it's nice to get away from the extreme cold. The mild weather at WDW means it's never too hot while at the parks.


----------



## chelseabun76

I'm in Snow Lake, Manitoba!  Great white north.  Trip is booked for January and if our winter is ANYTHING like last year, we'll be escaping -45 degrees for 'balmy' 50-70 norms.  I'll take it!  We'll be the ones with capris and tshirts next to the Floridians in parkas and mitts.


----------



## jsf1975

chelseabun76 said:


> I'm in Snow Lake, Manitoba!  Great white north.  Trip is booked for January and if our winter is ANYTHING like last year, we'll be escaping -45 degrees for 'balmy' 50-70 norms.  I'll take it!  We'll be the ones with capris and tshirts next to the Floridians in parkas and mitts.



We Canadians totally deserve to have a warm vacation during our cold winters. We get -40 temps in Ottawa, this past winter was horrible. 

On our vacation in January 2011 we saw a kid wearing a snowsuit at CM, my kids couldn't believe it!  It was a little chilly that day, we had to wear hoodies, but not frigid. My kids still talk about seeing the girl in the snowsuit!


----------



## chelseabun76

jsf1975 said:


> We Canadians totally deserve to have a warm vacation during our cold winters. We get -40 temps in Ottawa, this past winter was horrible.
> 
> On our vacation in January 2011 we saw a kid wearing a snowsuit at CM, my kids couldn't believe it!  It was a little chilly that day, we had to wear hoodies, but not frigid. My kids still talk about seeing the girl in the snowsuit!



Oh yes I'd have a good laugh about that too!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Too funny!  I was from Guelph,ON but over the summer we moved to Kelowna, BC.  I just couldn't hack another winter like last year



Such a small city and we have a large presence here! And OMG i hear you about winter last year. Summer hasn't been much of a "picnic" either. We've gone from days where it's too hot to sleep to the next digging out hoodies for a walk!! Yesterday i was camped in front of the A/C and it's dropping to around 9 tomorrow afternoon ... not going above 16 for the next 2 weeks


----------



## ssmurphy28

I'm I'm Calgary where we are already enjoying winter  Looking forward to our upcoming trip January 21-31!


----------



## ByKnight

ssmurphy28 said:


> I'm I'm Calgary where we are already enjoying winter  Looking forward to our upcoming trip January 21-31!


I am from Victoria BC where we are still enjoying an extended summer and we are going to wdw January 30th - February 9th .  We are thinking of staying on property for some of the trip and renting a house with friends for six days.


----------



## E&Cmom

Another BC er here  ( outside of Vancouver). I have no next vacation plans since we just got back from Aulani last week.  We did Disneyland last year and Alaska Disney Cruise in 2011 so the next obvious choice would be WDW.


----------



## PrincessKimmy

Guelph Ont


----------



## PrincessKimmy

Donald - my hero said:


> SERIOUSLY GUELPH?!?!? What are the chances of that??? Those are our dates for THIS year! Oct 25 - Nov 8th. Haven't been for 5 years and we can barely contain ourselves!! Currently chatting with daughter who is interested in tagging along



lol just realized there were other Guelphers here!

We are going Sept 10-20 2015! I am so excited!


----------



## BijouBabe

Another Calgarians here! Hoping to visit DL again in February but that trip may have to happen in the fall.


----------



## Donald - my hero

PrincessKimmy said:


> lol just realized there were other Guelphers here!
> 
> We are going Sept 10-20 2015! I am so excited!



This is getting down-right creepy!! I suppose we could call ourselves "Gryphons" and get sweatshirts with the super-sweet statue on them!! Hum, i think that would be awesome to wear to "The Dark-Side" when we go check out Harry's new Digs!!


----------



## PrincessKimmy

Donald - my hero said:


> This is getting down-right creepy!! I suppose we could call ourselves "Gryphons" and get sweatshirts with the super-sweet statue on them!! Hum, i think that would be awesome to wear to "The Dark-Side" when we go check out Harry's new Digs!!



lol I love the new statue. I was a Gryphon! Graduated 2007.

I haven't been on here in a few weeks tho, busy moving and hanging out on the Dis Sept 2015 facebook group, so it was a fun surprise to log in today and see some others from Guelph. If I recall correctly, there is someone on here from Fergus as well.


----------



## Teresa Pitman

I love that statue! I actually work at the University of Guelph so I send photos to friends trying to convince them I actually work at Hogwarts. 

I love the idea of having T-shirts or sweatshirts with photos of each of us with the Gryphon to wear to visit Harry. I am going to suggest that to my family for our trip next fall! 

Maybe we should plan a Guelph DIS-er lunch or coffee get-together?

TP


----------



## PrincessKimmy

Teresa Pitman said:


> I love that statue! I actually work at the University of Guelph so I send photos to friends trying to convince them I actually work at Hogwarts.
> 
> I love the idea of having T-shirts or sweatshirts with photos of each of us with the Gryphon to wear to visit Harry. I am going to suggest that to my family for our trip next fall!
> 
> Maybe we should plan a Guelph DIS-er lunch or coffee get-together?
> 
> TP



lol @working at Hogwarts. That's too funny.

I would be down for a Guelph DIS meet.


----------



## peekkaboo

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm curious if there are any DISers out my way.  While I have a couple of friends planning trips to Disney and have asked for my help - I do not know anyone out this way who really loves Disney.  Always nice to know you are not alone.
> 
> I'm in Bowmanville, Ontario.  East of Toronto and Oshawa.  Anyone else?



Hey! I'm in Bowmanville too (that is if you are still in Bowmanville now lol)  We should chat! I'm trying to plan on trip for November, it's our first Disney trip.


----------



## Donald - my hero

PrincessKimmy said:


> lol I love the new statue. I was a Gryphon! Graduated 2007.
> 
> I haven't been on here in a few weeks tho, busy moving and hanging out on the Dis Sept 2015 facebook group, so it was a fun surprise to log in today and see some others from Guelph. If I recall correctly, there is someone on here from Fergus as well.


Cue the Twilight Zone music here, my entire family lives in Fergus -- so did we up till 17 years ago! in fact one of my sisters was a CM in EPCOT for a year



Teresa Pitman said:


> I love that statue! I actually work at the University of Guelph so I send photos to friends trying to convince them I actually work at Hogwarts.
> 
> I love the idea of having T-shirts or sweatshirts with photos of each of us with the Gryphon to wear to visit Harry. I am going to suggest that to my family for our trip next fall!
> 
> Maybe we should plan a Guelph DIS-er lunch or coffee get-together?
> 
> TP





PrincessKimmy said:


> lol @working at Hogwarts. That's too funny.
> 
> I would be down for a Guelph DIS meet.



Not a real "face - to -face" kinda person but i might be convinced when Disney is the reason  Our daughter (and her fiancee) both just graduated from UofGu and hubby teaches there on occasion as well. Our daughter works behind the scenes @ Creelman Hall washing dishes!


----------



## pigletto

Teresa Pitman said:


> I love that statue! I actually work at the University of Guelph so I send photos to friends trying to convince them I actually work at Hogwarts.
> 
> I love the idea of having T-shirts or sweatshirts with photos of each of us with the Gryphon to wear to visit Harry. I am going to suggest that to my family for our trip next fall!
> 
> Maybe we should plan a Guelph DIS-er lunch or coffee get-together?
> 
> TP



My dd is applying to Guelph for next year! We took her this summer to visit the campus and to see my brothers new house (he just moved there). We took a picture of dd with the Gryphon and University of Guelph "liked" it on Twitter.

Note to all those wondering.. if you pose with that statue in the middle of the day when it's 90 degrees out.. don't touch it! It gets really hot!!!


----------



## Tilnar

jsf1975 said:


> We Canadians totally deserve to have a warm vacation during our cold winters. We get -40 temps in Ottawa, this past winter was horrible.
> 
> On our vacation in January 2011 we saw a kid wearing a snowsuit at CM, my kids couldn't believe it!  It was a little chilly that day, we had to wear hoodies, but not frigid. My kids still talk about seeing the girl in the snowsuit!



I experienced that myself back in 1997 -- I was there over Christmas and, literally, it was Canadians in shorts and Floridians in down jackets and mitts.  (We were using the outdoor pool the next day, even..)

On the downside, of course, I then came home and a day and a half later, the skies openned up and dropped about a foot of ice on us.

Born in Sudbury, ON -- now in Ottawa (well, Nepean).... 

Lucky enough to have married someone who fell in love with Disney as much as I had on our honemoon -- we're going down in December for our fourth trip together to experience the Christmas season for her first time (including Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party).


----------



## jsf1975

Tilnar said:


> I experienced that myself back in 1997 -- I was there over Christmas and, literally, it was Canadians in shorts and Floridians in down jackets and mitts.  (We were using the outdoor pool the next day, even..)  On the downside, of course, I then came home and a day and a half later, the skies openned up and dropped about a foot of ice on us.  Born in Sudbury, ON -- now in Ottawa (well, Nepean)....  Lucky enough to have married someone who fell in love with Disney as much as I had on our honemoon -- we're going down in December for our fourth trip together to experience the Christmas season for her first time (including Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party).



Oh, we're not too far away from each other!  When will you be there? My family is there from Dec 12-20. Christmas is so nice there. We've never actually been there Christmas week, but just after New Years. The crowds were pretty big, we're hoping for better crowd levels this trip.


----------



## BLAZEY

We are in Victoria BC. Being on the Westcoast DL is more accessible and less expensive for us.
I went to DL once as a child, my DH went twice as a child. When in Japan I took a day and went to Tokyo DL . DH & I went to DL as a couple before we got married. Now that we have a 5yr  we have been two more times. Once after attending a friends wedding Labour Day weekend 2012 for one day. And our last trip was Nov 2013 a week long trip. 5 park days 2 travel. DD and I went to DL Paris as well for one day this past May while we were in the UK and  Europe visting relatives DH stayed home.
I am hoping to have enough Air miles for WDW passes by Nov 2015 for a Feb 2016 Trip to WDW.


----------



## August2010

Teresa Pitman said:


> I love that statue! I actually work at the University of Guelph so I send photos to friends trying to convince them I actually work at Hogwarts.  I love the idea of having T-shirts or sweatshirts with photos of each of us with the Gryphon to wear to visit Harry. I am going to suggest that to my family for our trip next fall!  Maybe we should plan a Guelph DIS-er lunch or coffee get-together?  TP



It's a small world! I used to work with your son in Cambridge. Your grandson Dexter is adorable!


----------



## August2010

Teresa Pitman said:


> I love that statue! I actually work at the University of Guelph so I send photos to friends trying to convince them I actually work at Hogwarts.  I love the idea of having T-shirts or sweatshirts with photos of each of us with the Gryphon to wear to visit Harry. I am going to suggest that to my family for our trip next fall!  Maybe we should plan a Guelph DIS-er lunch or coffee get-together?  TP




And I am putting two and two together now!! Are you the co-author of a very beloved LL series of help books? I have two copies on my bookshelf!


----------



## Teresa Pitman

Yes, I am that Teresa Pitman! 

How funny! We really should meet up. (And yes, Dexter is adorable!)

TP


----------



## August2010

Teresa Pitman said:


> Yes, I am that Teresa Pitman!  How funny! We really should meet up. (And yes, Dexter is adorable!)  TP



LOL too funny! Say hi to Dan from Rebecca at ESA! 
And thank you for writing such wonderful books that helped me out as I bf two kids for five years!


----------



## Tilnar

jsf1975 said:


> Oh, we're not too far away from each other!  When will you be there? My family is there from Dec 12-20. Christmas is so nice there. We've never actually been there Christmas week, but just after New Years. The crowds were pretty big, we're hoping for better crowd levels this trip.



Pretty much the same time -- basically, we get there two days after you do, and leave on the same day (sadly).  Driving down and flying out of Syracuse so we get more time at the parks (plus JetBlue still gives you free luggage).


----------



## jsf1975

Tilnar said:


> Pretty much the same time -- basically, we get there two days after you do, and leave on the same day (sadly).  Driving down and flying out of Syracuse so we get more time at the parks (plus JetBlue still gives you free luggage).



We've though about driving down to Syracuse to fly out but that pretty much eats two days out of the trip compared to our direct flight out of Ottawa. We got excellent flights out at 9:30 am and arriving in Orlando just before 1:00 and our flight back home leave at 7:40 pm arriving in Ottawa 10:30'ish. Fortunately we book our flights before the new baggage fee came into effect


----------



## isabellea

We are from Montreal (Lachine).


----------



## Tilnar

jsf1975 said:


> We've though about driving down to Syracuse to fly out but that pretty much eats two days out of the trip compared to our direct flight out of Ottawa. We got excellent flights out at 9:30 am and arriving in Orlando just before 1:00 and our flight back home leave at 7:40 pm arriving in Ottawa 10:30'ish. Fortunately we book our flights before the new baggage fee came into effect



We couldn't leave during the week to get that early flight -- and plus, this lets us do some shopping at Destiny for Christmas presents (some of our family have bad priorities wouldn't love Disney presents) to take advantage of the exclusion.  However, yes, those flight times are excellent and I'm jealous.


----------



## jsf1975

Tilnar said:


> We couldn't leave during the week to get that early flight -- and plus, this lets us do some shopping at Destiny for Christmas presents (some of our family have bad priorities wouldn't love Disney presents) to take advantage of the exclusion.  However, yes, those flight times are excellent and I'm jealous.



Destiny is a good place to shop!  As for not appreciating Disney presents, maybe they deserve a lump of coal 

I'm sure you'll have saved enough cash flying out of Syracuse that you'll be able to pay for all of those Christmas gifts.  We've told our daughters 9 & 11 yrs old no to expect too many Christmas gifts as Disney is their big gift. They really don't need too much of anything. I'm sure there'll be a few surprises under the tree and a stocking full of treats.


----------



## greenclan67

All the way from beautiful Manitoulin Island. Smack dab in the middle of the great lakes & largest freshwater Island in the world!!


----------



## okw2012

isabellea said:


> We are from Montreal (Lachine).



Hello from Sainte-Julie, south shore of Montreal. Are you a DVC member? With the first frost possibly coming this week  I wish I could afford a Disney vacation this Xmas. Finances are tight, and we want to go to Aulani in March 2016, so this year we will be saving for that trip.


----------



## heathandhail

Just moved from Kingston to Ottawa......driving to Disney early 2015!


----------



## Orph

Stumbled upon here by chance, proud Canadian here but..

Whats with all the gryphons and Disney love? I never experienced it in Guelph when I was there.

Proud gryphon here, graduated in 2009. Nice to know there Guelph have such a strong Disney commuity.


----------



## Matrix21

Saint-Hubert, Quebec.

New member here but a long time lurker


----------



## Donald - my hero

Orph said:


> Stumbled upon here by chance, proud Canadian here but..
> 
> Whats with all the gryphons and Disney love? I never experienced it in Guelph when I was there.
> 
> Proud gryphon here, graduated in 2009. Nice to know there Guelph have such a strong Disney commuity.



To tell you the truth we've lived here for over 17 years and never knew about the strong Disney under-current either  Our Gryphon connection in this house is my hubby teaches on occasion there -- the staff & profs when they run into trouble with their mail systems or even basic computer crap ... he actually has his own business and parachutes in wherever someone needs him. As i mentioned before our daughter just graduated as well. She is currently making plans to get married at the Arboretum and they plan to get their picture taken in front of the Gryphon statue (if you haven't seen it just Google it, he's pretty amazing!)

What are your plans for Disney?? We're at about 1 month out now and so stoked


----------



## Evelyne

Matrix21 said:


> Saint-Hubert, Quebec.
> 
> New member here but a long time lurker



Bienvenue!!! 

1990 to 1999 Off site                  		          	
2000 to 2003  All star Sports
2004 to 2011 Pop Century 
2012 The World was great again (Pop Century) without the kids for the 1st time
2013 March Disneymoon with the kids
2013 September 2th adult trip, kind of another Disneymoon


----------



## yayasue

Chambly, Quebec!


----------



## boundfordisney

Hamilton here   back to the world in November  doing another cruise on the Fantasy as well!


----------



## Princess Stitch

boundfordisney said:


> Hamilton here   back to the world in November  doing another cruise on the Fantasy as well!



We're also from Hamilton and cruising on the Fantasy in Nov with a short stay at WDW afterwards. Small world!


----------



## flexo

Blainville Quebec !!!!!


----------



## okw2012

Matrix21 said:


> Saint-Hubert, Quebec.
> 
> New member here but a long time lurker



Bonjour voisin,
I hope you will enjoy your membership.

OKW2012, Sainte-Julie QC


----------



## waakn

Hello

I am Audrey,Near London Ontario.

I am just booked 1st Disney Cruise on Disney Dream in May 2015 and planning WDW trip in  early Dec 2015.


----------



## saraisunknown

I'm from Hamilton and I can't wait to get back to the world as soon as I can.


----------



## NARM Forever

Can't believe I didn't pick up this thread before.

I'm in Downtown Ottawa and busy planning for March 2015 

NARM


----------



## E&Cmom

yayasue said:


> Chambly, Quebec!




Wow! My home town . I grew up there!  I have been in BC since '98 though.


----------



## ryckpen

theshawnhopkins said:


> Hey everyone, hamilton ontario here. We will be in WDW in 3 weeks



  Welcome Hamilton. Just down the 401 in Windsor here. Hope you have an amazing vacation. We still have 2 months to wait.


----------



## VDrolet

Mont-St-Hilaire, Québec


----------



## DisCan

Quebec City


----------



## RipperSB

Saskatchewan (hard to spell, easy to draw!).


----------



## planningjollyholiday

RipperSB said:
			
		

> Saskatchewan (hard to spell, easy to draw!).



Haha,  my parents brought my kids tshirts  with that saying on it when they were traveling through Saskatchewan


----------



## E&Cmom

Wow....lots from the South Shore of Montreal on DIS.  I need to plan a trip back to Montreal.


----------



## Kiren

There are a lot more canadians on here than I though! I'm from beautiful Victoria! More specifically Sooke! I was raised in Ottawa for some time though.


----------



## princessgabriella

I'm from Québec city as well. Happy to see i'm not alone!


----------



## Evelyne

More people from Québec than I thought!!!


----------



## Terra Nova guy

LauraJean said:


> Newfoundland


I'm replying to a very old post, but I was just excited to see someone else from Newfoundland


----------



## jsf1975

Terra Nova guy said:


> I'm replying to a very old post, but I was just excited to see someone else from Newfoundland



I've already posted that I'm living in Ottawa, but I'm born and raised in Gander NL and it will always be home to me.


----------



## canadiankim

I'm from Guelph via London England so I am a true born Canadian but sound English  Always useful when you want to confuse someone


----------



## Exmo

Ottawa


----------



## 5MouseHouse

Winnipeg - Heading to the Magic January 27, 2015


----------



## Misha72683

I'm in Peterborough.


----------



## Donald - my hero

canadiankim said:


> I'm from Guelph via London England so I am a true born Canadian but sound English  Always useful when you want to confuse someone



Yet another fellow Gryphonite! Welcome to the fold


----------



## taffy

vancouver


----------



## Nagle

Living in Brockville, Ontario these last 25 years or so.  Originally from Terrasse Vaudreuil, Quebec. ( just off the west island of Montreal).

Our son just graduated from U of Guelph so have a connection there as well and visit semi regularly.


----------



## Teresa Pitman

Nagle said:


> Living in Brockville, Ontario these last 25 years or so.  Originally from Terrasse Vaudreuil, Quebec. ( just off the west island of Montreal).
> 
> Our son just graduated from U of Guelph so have a connection there as well and visit semi regularly.



I work part-time at the U of Guelph. It's a great school!

TP


----------



## Nagle

Teresa Pitman said:


> I work part-time at the U of Guelph. It's a great school!
> 
> TP


Our son has loved everything about the school and surrounding area. As former Montrealers, Guelph was never on our radar. Our first visit was the day we dropped him off in residence. We have grown to love the area and could actually see ourselves retiring there one day.


----------



## saraschoening

I am on Vancouver Island, BC. Would love to connect with some others from here as well.


----------



## Aladora

saraschoening said:


> I am on Vancouver Island, BC. Would love to connect with some others from here as well.



Hello from Victoria, BC!


----------



## TinknPink

Elmira, Ontario
home of the Maple Syrup Festival and a very large order of Old Order Mennonites...free manure at the end of my driveway all summer long


----------



## saraschoening

Aladora said:


> Hello from Victoria, BC!



I just moved from Victoria to Duncan. My husband still work in Victoria though. I would love to pick your brain sometime.. I am about to do my first Disneyworld Vacation and have so many questions.


----------



## Kiren

Saraschoening, I'm from sooke and my fiancé and I just went to DL last July. I can give you a hand too!


----------



## Aladora

saraschoening said:


> I just moved from Victoria to Duncan. My husband still work in Victoria though. I would love to pick your brain sometime.. I am about to do my first Disneyworld Vacation and have so many questions.



Disneyworld or Disneyland?

Disneyland, I can totally help out, we have been 7 times with an 8th planned for Feb.

Disneyworld...the only thing I can help you with is that I'm pretty sure it's in Florida!


----------



## saraschoening

We are doing out first trip to WDW this May but have been to DL a few times. But I am always looking for different tips and ideas for all the parks. Has the island ever done a meet up? or Victoria at least. It could be fun!! Sit and bask in our disney memories together


----------



## A Rainha da Neve

I live in Toronto as you can see from my profile. More specifically on the border between Toronto and North York.


----------



## mystic_path

Hello from Vancouver, BC


----------



## saraschoening

mystic_path said:


> Hello from Vancouver, BC



Hello Vancouver, from Victoria!!


----------



## bcwife76

*waves to everyone* Surrey BC here!


----------



## lifeguardette

Hey all,
I am in Surrey. I am also wondering if there are enough of us here to do a Lower Mainland meet up


----------



## crossey

I'm in Halifax, Nova Scotia. I haven't been to WDW for three years but I'm going back this month!!


----------



## sprmom

crossey said:


> I'm in Halifax, Nova Scotia. I haven't been to WDW for three years but I'm going back this month!!


Another Haligonian here.  Leaving Monday for a third park visit in a year.  Can't wait.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

another Haligonian here too.


----------



## Craigdarroch

saraschoening said:


> We are doing out first trip to WDW this May but have been to DL a few times. But I am always looking for different tips and ideas for all the parks. Has the island ever done a meet up? or Victoria at least. It could be fun!! Sit and bask in our disney memories together



From Victoria BC as well  We are planning our 12th trip to Disney World for April/May. Stopped going to Disneyland altogether and we only do WDW now. Just a warning, once you go to the "World", it's hard to go back to the the "Land"  I know you'll have an amazing time... especially that time of year with the Flower & Garden Festival going on. The parks are never more beautiful than in April/May in my opinion


----------



## Aladora

Craigdarroch said:


> From Victoria BC as well  We are planning our 12th trip to Disney World for April/May. Stopped going to Disneyland altogether and we only do WDW now. Just a warning, once you go to the "World", it's hard to go back to the the "Land"  I know you'll have an amazing time... especially that time of year with the Flower & Garden Festival going on. The parks are never more beautiful than in April/May in my opinion



With a screen name like yours, is there anywhere else you could be from?


----------



## Pkltm

In Winnipeg, gosh it is cold here this week!  We have been to Disney 8 times as "grown ups"  going again in September/October!!


----------



## Craigdarroch

Aladora said:


> With a screen name like yours, is there anywhere else you could be from?



I know... right


----------



## lilia78

From Saskatchewan. First trip! Mostly in Florida for other reasons but will be spending the day at the Magic Kingdom! Just my husband and myself, no kids 
I can't wait for Disney! 10 days until Florida, 11 days until Disney!


----------



## KathyM2

Another Toronto girl here  Though I do head out to those Eastern burbs often enough.  Going on a quick Disney trip with DD in March just to do one day at MK....haven't been on the boards much since our 2012 trip to DLP. ) But Hi everyone and I'm looking forward to being in Disney planning mode again


----------



## minnie56

Oakville, On.


----------



## mamasmurf

Russell southeast of Ottawa. Planning another family trip this April combined with a Disney cruise. Will also visit Universal for first time since 1992.


----------



## R o y

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm curious if there are any DISers out my way.  While I have a couple of friends planning trips to Disney and have asked for my help - I do not know anyone out this way who really loves Disney.  Always nice to know you are not alone.
> 
> I'm in Bowmanville, Ontario.  East of Toronto and Oshawa.  Anyone else?



I'm in Cobourg about 20 minutes east of you


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I'm from just north of Victoria, in Shawnigan Lake. I'm planning our family's first trip to DL in October for my kids' birthdays. I'm pretty excited! I haven't been since 2000 so I'm eager to see DCA, Tarzan Treehouse and meet some princesses!


----------



## hawgwilld

Onoway Alberta


----------



## tygersclaw

Edmonton, AB

Planning my first ever trip to DLR in Feb 2015 (I'm 58), as well as my DD (5yo) first trip.

Should be a awesome getaway from the whiteness of AB for a few days.


----------



## 3mama3

Nova Scotia!! Booked for May 2015 at BeachClub


----------



## 1926Moon

Hi all!  I love that there is an active Canadian board on here 

Checking in from Cassidy, BC - just south of Nanaimo on Vancouver Island.  Wow, there are a lot of easterners on here!
DH and I are Disneyland people, we have been 6 times in the last ten years (we even eloped to Disneyland!), however, I am now in the process of planning our first Florida trip - and it is a doozy!
I currently work fulltime and I am enrolled fulltime at RRU for an online degree program - a full degree in 22 months.....and the only way I can keep trucking along is with a carrot on a stick in the form of an awesome vacation!!!
Soooooo, our plan for May 2016, hopefully in this order:
2 days at US - I am a HUGE Harry Potter fan.
7 day cruise on the Fantasy
7 days at DW

My plan is to rent DVC points for DW, and I was hoping to be able to budget for concierge family cabin on the fantasy but the drastic dive dollar is killing me!!!!!  If need be regular balcony cabin is fine, too 

Daydreaming and planning the trip is what is keeping me motivated   We have started saving, I am waiting on DCL to release their May schedule and then I am booking that puppy!!

Anyhoo - I am sure I will be back here with lots of questions and research over the next year and a bit!

Kristine.


----------



## 1926Moon

saraschoening said:


> I just moved from Victoria to Duncan.



Wow - I bet that is a big change!  I am a born and raised Duncan girl, I moved to Vancouver when I was 19, and my company transferred me to Nanaimo when I was 27.  I was only going to stay a year (I had my eye on a role in Victoria) - but I met my husband 6 weeks after I moved here!  I went from being a city girl to marrying a redneck mechanic and living in Cassidy.....now I have gumboots, can run the woodstove, can use a chainsaw and I even have a huge garden, my family can't quite believe it


----------



## emmamomma

Im from Laval, Quebec. We have our trip booked for august so far we are booked at POR but maybe we will go for a split stay at the poly! This is our 3rd trip in as many years, just DH DD and I!


----------



## nat1234

Hamilton here.  And I am finally starting to plan my next trip with my Mom to celebrate her 75th birthday November 2016.  Something to look forward to.


----------



## suse66

Mount Albert, ON. We are heading to the Beach Club in 23 days! This is our third trip but have not been back in 5 years. So, so excited!!!!!!


----------



## saraschoening

1926Moon said:


> Wow - I bet that is a big change!  I am a born and raised Duncan girl, I moved to Vancouver when I was 19, and my company transferred me to Nanaimo when I was 27.  I was only going to stay a year (I had my eye on a role in Victoria) - but I met my husband 6 weeks after I moved here!  I went from being a city girl to marrying a redneck mechanic and living in Cassidy.....now I have gumboots, can run the woodstove, can use a chainsaw and I even have a huge garden, my family can't quite believe it


 
So are you in Cassidy right now? I am actually staying with my parents right now (renos on our home in Dunan.. Mold ) and they are in Ladysmith.. I love it here.. its so nice!! The whole island is nice. But yes it was a change.. but I have done the move twice now and I always seem to adjust.. the hardest part is the commuting. I am a stay at home mom right now but I used to commute on the commuter bus and its hard.. early morning and late night.. BUT i did meet my current fiance on there so some good did come of it


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I don't seem to be getting notifications about this one... I'm from PEI.


----------



## okw2012

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I don't seem to be getting notifications about this one... I'm from PEI.


Same here, I am watching this thread but not getting notifications. Saw the thread had been active by pire chance in the new posts.

Anyway, currently in Montreal and trying to convince my wife need another Disney beach vacation (Vero or Aulani, not sure)


----------



## DisneyFreak06

okw2012 said:


> Same here, I am watching this thread but not getting notifications. Saw the thread had been active by pire chance in the new posts.
> 
> Anyway, currently in Montreal and trying to convince my wife need another Disney beach vacation (Vero or Aulani, not sure)



Glad I'm not the only one having a few issues.  I thought the Dis was picking on me!  LOL


----------



## dinglehopper79

I'm in Ottawa.....West End. I'm new to the Disboards and this is my first post  My husband and I got back almost a month ago from our WDW & Universal Studios vacation and I haven't been able to stop looking at Disney trips since we got back. Our next 'planned' trip is for May 2016 when we will be celebrating our 5th Anniversary and will be incorporating Star Wars weekend while there.


----------



## dinglehopper79

1926Moon said:


> 2 days at US - I am a HUGE Harry Potter fan.



My DH and I were just there at the beginning of Feb - we are both HUGE HP fans too and I promise you won't be disappointed.....it was AMAZING!!! We spent 2 days at Universal and my best piece of advice is to stay at a Universal Hotel if you can (we stayed at Cabana Bay which was an awesome hotel including the price!) because you get into Wizarding World of HP 1 hour before the park opens. This is an awesome way to explore without the big crowds and get on the rides without a huge line up!!


----------



## MammerJammer

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm curious if there are any DISers out my way.  While I have a couple of friends planning trips to Disney and have asked for my help - I do not know anyone out this way who really loves Disney.  Always nice to know you are not alone.
> 
> I'm in Bowmanville, Ontario.  East of Toronto and Oshawa.  Anyone else?



Hey, we're in Brooklin. Just north of Whitby.


----------



## Northof54

sahmoffour said:


> I'm definitely not close!  I'm waaaaaay out in Central Alberta!


Southern Alberta here!! Howdy!


----------



## scrt69

Aurora / Keswick here...


----------



## RatherDrive

Ajax. Spending the summer vacation at Vero Beach followed by a week on the Fantasy! No parks for us this year, we are kinda parked out.


----------



## CindyCan

Whitby here....going in 2 months, can't wait!


----------



## LindyWebb

Barrie Ontario here....I leave in  4 days!!!

I am so excited to get out of this snow!


----------



## Payne

Brampton Ontario  Hoping to return to Disney sometime in September.


----------



## SnoopMary

Toronto. I deserve Disney - I have to live with the most losing loser hockey team.


----------



## okw2012

The Leafs are hopeless. At some point, you need to start cheering for another Canadian team my friend. Oilers are worse, the Habs and now the Sens have fantastic goalies, but not much more. Forget the Canucks, who never seem to be able to win that cup. That leaves the Jets and the Flames. Underdogs, like the Leafs, but the players show up for the game more often. I'd go for the Jets, it will be such a party in Winnipeg if they ever win the cup. Or you could cheer for the Arizona Coyotes, who will likely turn into Quebec Nordiques! But for a Disney fan, why not the Mighty Ducks?


----------



## kangabb

Calgary here.


----------



## xipetotec

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm curious if there are any DISers out my way.  While I have a couple of friends planning trips to Disney and have asked for my help - I do not know anyone out this way who really loves Disney.  Always nice to know you are not alone.
> 
> I'm in Bowmanville, Ontario.  East of Toronto and Oshawa.  Anyone else?




Montreal! ( West Island represent! )


----------



## bcwife76

okw2012 said:


> The Leafs are hopeless. At some point, you need to start cheering for another Canadian team my friend. Oilers are worse, the Habs and now the Sens have fantastic goalies, but not much more. Forget the Canucks, who never seem to be able to win that cup. That leaves the Jets and the Flames. Underdogs, like the Leafs, but the players show up for the game more often. I'd go for the Jets, it will be such a party in Winnipeg if they ever win the cup. Or you could cheer for the Arizona Coyotes, who will likely turn into Quebec Nordiques! But for a Disney fan, why not the Mighty Ducks?



Ahem....at least the Canucks have made it to the Stanley Cup Final.......they may not have WON a cup but at least they've made it to the final round..... ;-)


----------



## SnoopMary

We may have the Leafs, but we also have @norm to make it bearable.


----------



## Sweetpea2011

North Okanagan, BC here...and yes, the Leafs are hopeless. My Canadian teams are the Canucks first, foremost and always and then the Habs and the Jets.


----------



## SnoopMary

When we yell, "Go Leafs Go!" these days, we're offering directions rather than approbation.


----------



## RRK15

Vancouver, BC here! We leave in a week for our first Disney trip!!


----------



## jkquinn

I'm from Whitby, Ontario!


----------



## chrispeto

Belle River Ontario


----------



## LauraJean

Newfoundland


----------



## my4girls

Thunder Bay here, home of the Sleeping Giant and Persians.


----------



## keats_c

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador!


----------



## La Belle

Winnipeg, mb here

1st trip in 2013 and planning our second for Dec 2015. So excited!!

Go Jets Go!!


----------



## KathyM2

Toronto here


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

.


----------



## explorer1977

Just live outside Edmonton Alberta in Leduc now but lived in Guelph Ontario for 35 years.  Made the move in 2013.


----------



## starvenger

I'm in Markham, Ontario. Lived in the GTA most of my life, but I've also lived in Windsor and Houston, TX.


----------



## Donald - my hero

explorer1977 said:


> Just live outside Edmonton Alberta in Leduc now but lived in Guelph Ontario for 35 years.  Made the move in 2013.


*Here's a shout-out to another Guelphite! We've been in the city for close to 19 years and before that, 10 in Fergus! We just love this area *


----------



## Ashjen

Fredericton, New Brunswick here!


----------



## Terra Nova guy

LauraJean said:


> Newfoundland





keats_c said:


> St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador!



Nice to see some fellow Newfoundlanders here! 

And since you're new to the boards keats_c


----------



## Krikir

Newcastle, Ontario


----------



## brighteyes

Kitchener, Ontario here


----------

